# Chat room



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi guys! I was wondering why people don't get in the chat room very often. Once in a while try going in the chat room to see if i'm on.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

For a lot of people, it doesn't work. A lot of people are busy. Some are too impatient to wait inside for someone. (Myself included) I just click the link every once and a while and hope someone shows. If someone posts on the Chat On! Thread, I'll come in! (That means now!)


----------

